# One that got away



## steve817 (Oct 21, 2003)

From the Dallas Zoo


----------



## bogleric (Oct 29, 2003)

I can't even imagine how this would have been if it focused properly.  Perhaps the only known zoo con that got away
!!   :shock:


----------



## photong (Oct 29, 2003)

omg..this almost made me belt out laughing. i love the expression on his face. the blurr makes it alll the more better!


----------



## steve817 (Oct 29, 2003)

photong said:
			
		

> omg..this almost made me belt out laughing. i love the expression on his face. the blurr makes it alll the more better!



Apparently he didn't like me watching him while he was eating his own vomit. These are some disgusting animals.

Steve


----------



## photong (Oct 30, 2003)

HE WAS WHAT!?


EWW!! Well, I'd give you the same look  I'd prolly also bend over and show you my butt.


----------



## pucci (Jan 7, 2004)

it almost looks like hes giving us a thumbs up !


----------



## abonecronedone (Jan 22, 2004)

he looks like terminator


----------

